# Lüftertausch Ati Radeon HD 4890



## MArk75 (2. August 2009)

*Lüftertausch Ati Radeon HD 4890*

Hallo,
habe eine Ati 4890 mit 1024mb.
Fabrikat,hab ich vergessen.
Jedenfalls ist der Lüfter derart laut das ich den wohl wechseln möchte.
Welcher Lüfter würde sich anbieten?
Leistungsstark und leise!!!


----------



## DasHallo (2. August 2009)

*AW: Lüftertausch Ati Radeon HD 4890*

Versuchs doch erstma mit rivatuner ob du da ne leise und noch kühle steuerung kreieren kannst.


----------



## MArk75 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Lüftertausch Ati Radeon HD 4890*

Ne,
der ist auch ohne Last schon laut.


----------



## DasHallo (2. August 2009)

*AW: Lüftertausch Ati Radeon HD 4890*

ohne last laut heißt noch lange nicht, dass man den nicht leise bekommt kannst du die temps mal auslesen?


----------



## Epimetheus (2. August 2009)

*AW: Lüftertausch Ati Radeon HD 4890*

Accelero S1 Rev. 2.0
und darauf dann mit Kabelbindern einen (oder zwei) 120mm Lüfter schnallen. Der Accelero kostet unter 20€ und dann kommen halt noch 1-2 Lüfter dazu je nach belieben.

Ich habe 2 Slip Stream 1200min drauf die konstant bei 1000 1/min laufen => Sehr leise und die GPU wird unter Vollast bei mir nicht wärmer als 51C°. Nach Übertakten auf 950Mhz sind die Spannungswandler knapp unter 80°. Zugelassen sind die bis 120 
Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.

WICHTIG: Wenn deine Karte das Referenzdesign hat, ist ein RAM Bausteinkühler den Heatpipes im Weg. Der Rambaustein der am nächsten zu den Pins der PCIe Schnittstelle steht, von dem musste ich 2 Lamellen absäbeln. Bis ich das alles kapiert hatte waren 4 Stunden um, aber das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## crah (2. August 2009)

*AW: Lüftertausch Ati Radeon HD 4890*

dein budget?
hier der Scythe Musashi.
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Grafikkarten-Lüfter - Scythe Musashi

bei Alternate steht zwar nix von 4890 aber auf der Herstellerseite
Musashi - der High-End Grafikkartenkühler: Scythe EU GmbH

mfg crah


----------



## kevinl (2. August 2009)

*AW: Lüftertausch Ati Radeon HD 4890*

Oder den Accelero Twin Turbo.

MfG
kevinl


----------



## MArk75 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Lüftertausch Ati Radeon HD 4890*

Glaube der Musashi hat mich überzeugt.
Werd ihn mir mal holen
Epi´s Accelero S1 Rev. 2.0 hört sich zwar eigentlich besser an aber da steht nix von 4890


----------



## MArk75 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Lüftertausch Ati Radeon HD 4890*

Soooooooo,
habe jetzt den Musashi drauf und muss sagen.
ALLE ACHTUNG,super laufruhig selbst beim zocken.
Habe jetzt eine Temp von 52,5/63,5 Mem  und 55 vom Shader im Desktop Bereich.
Könnte das Ding doch eigentlich was "Tunen".
Wie siehts aus,welche Temps sollte ich anpeilen?


----------



## netheral (6. August 2009)

*AW: Lüftertausch Ati Radeon HD 4890*



Epimetheus schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Slip Stream 1200min drauf die konstant bei 1000 1/min laufen => Sehr leise und die GPU wird unter Vollast bei mir nicht wärmer als 51C°. Nach Übertakten auf 950Mhz sind die Spannungswandler knapp unter 80°. Zugelassen sind die bis 120


Wie hast du das hinbekommen? Bei meiner HD4870 werden die SpaWas mit Accelero, 2 Lüftern und roter Platte locker 130 Grad im Furmark... Wärmer als vorher... Obwohl die Platte ja jetzt direkt Luft abbekommt.
Und ich weiss nicht, was ich verbessern kann, die Schrauben sind fest...


----------

